# 4x108 to 5x112 conversion



## chanceeboy (May 4, 2000)

Does anybody know which hubs from the 5x112 bolt cars will swap into the 4x108 spindles of the '93-'95 90 Quattro models with the 2.8 v6. what i want to do is retain the current spindles and bearings and change out the hubs, rotors and rims so i can use factory A4 rims. Has anyone ever done this before? I am thinking that rear A4Q hubs and front 100 TQ hubs will do the trick. At least this is what I have been able to tell from comparing wheel bearing part numbers, I.D., & O.D. measurements. 
Any help would be mucho appreciendo!!








Sean


----------



## NW4KQ driver (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: 4x108 to 5x112 conversion (chanceeboy)*

check http://www.euro-audi-parts.com for the S2 hub kit . it will work for your car


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: 4x108 to 5x112 conversion (NW4KQ driver)*

is there a cheaper way then that?? i would love to change my 4x108 to the TT pattern so I could use some of those rims.


----------



## chanceeboy (May 4, 2000)

*Re: 4x108 to 5x112 conversion (chanceeboy)*

has anybody ever tried this conversion with used parts? btw thanks for the "heads-up" on the europarts website. nice reference but a bit more than i want to spend.
thanks
sean


[Modified by chanceeboy, 8:03 AM 9-17-2002]


----------



## squigglyT (Aug 29, 2002)

*looky here*

http://www.uvm.edu/~avangerb/Audi/Hubs.html


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: looky here (squigglyT)*

You could use Audi A4 2.8 hubs. Yes it has been done. I've thought about it too but ultimately decided against it because the wheels I want are already available in 4x108 bolt pattern (OZ Supraleggra).


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

*Re: looky here (TabulaRasa)*

You look older than I thought in that pic


----------



## absolutcq20v (Sep 7, 2000)

*Re: looky here (VWVancouver)*

I know the S2 hubs are a dirext swap into the CQs...changes the pattern from 4x108 to 5x114. If i remember correctly the hubs were about 60-70 bucks if you shop around.


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: 4x108 to 5x112 conversion (MFZERO)*

I think TT bolt pattern is 5x100.
Anyways, that's not tab. But that's what Tab wishes his car was


----------



## TRYNTRUEA2 (Oct 26, 2001)

*Re: looky here (TabulaRasa)*

because the wheels I want are already available in 4x108 bolt pattern (OZ Supraleggra).----quote

OZ supraleggra are pppplllayed out


----------



## SuperGroove (Aug 20, 2000)

*Re: looky here (TRYNTRUEA2)*

quote:[HR][/HR]because the wheels I want are already available in 4x108 bolt pattern (OZ Supraleggra).----quote

OZ supraleggra are pppplllayed out [HR][/HR]​So are your post patterns. One picture and a 3-4 word "sentence". Anyways, it's OZ Superleggera, and they look fine.


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: looky here (absolutcq20v)*

5/112 not 5/114
And for the dude that wanted TT Rims
audi a6 4.2L has the same rim in 17/8inch 5/112 I had them for my coupe but then sold them and ended up staying 4/108 and got 17/8.5 brocks with these priety wilwoods behind them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Audi TT Rims 17/7.5 35 et 5/100
Audi 4.2 rims 17/8 35et 5/112


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: looky here (livi)*

save your self some money and headaches
instead of swapping why not get some nice brakes like I did


----------



## snowj7 (Mar 29, 2002)

*Re: looky here (livi)*

That does look pretty, but where's the rubber?


----------



## JPP (Sep 7, 2002)

*Re: looky here (snowj7)*

Go here http://www.nordicaudi.com choose media->Filmer->Reklamfilmer->S4 utan däck uppför bergen i Chile
And you know why Audis do not need rubber


----------



## absolutcq20v (Sep 7, 2000)

*Re: looky here (JPP)*

Oh no..not the S4 hillclimb w/out tires!! Man what a waste of wheels that would look great on my CQ








PS - and yes, its 5x112 not 5x114...curse my good ol dislexic(sp?) type-o's


----------



## livi (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: looky here (absolutcq20v)*

test fitting the rims a coupe times I had to uses spacers with them to clear the wilwoods and they are 13et stick out about 20mm past the fender
Tire size is 215/45/17s they are in my garage








but I am not sure if I want to roll the fenders 
If there was serious offers for the rims I consider selling them
They are preity difficult to get mostly you have to import them from europe
they are $325 a piece
4/108
13et
polished lips
I am considering finding a rim with a little less agressive offset main reason for tires are not on the rims yet


----------

